# Mails versenden an eine Kategorie (Outlook 2003)



## EifelFrosch (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich möchte in Outlook 2003 eine Rundmail an alle Mitglieder einer Kategorie versenden, ohne dabei aber jeden einzelnen anzuklicken.
Wenn ich eine Verteilerliste anlegen will, muss ich die einzelnen auch wieder aus über 4000 Kontakten rauspicken. Gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Kategorie rauszufiltern und der Verteilerliste zuzuordnen? Oder gibt es eine ganz andere Möglichkeit?

Danke im Voraus.

Grüße
Eifel


----------



## gorim (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Du kannst über Organisieren nach Kategorien sortieren lassen. Mit der übliche Methode ersten Kontakt anklicken und dann mit der Shift-Taste und dem letzen Kontakt anklicken alle Kontakte einer Kategorie auswählen. Ob man einen Verteiler daraus anlegen kann weiß ich nicht. Aber Du könntest die Kontakte in einen temporären Kontakteordner kopieren/verschieben und damit arbeiten. Mit der Serienfunktion von Word verschickte ich damit einmal einen Serienbrief. Serienemails sind aber auch möglich.

bis dann
gorim


----------

